# Ideal Planted Tank Height?



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

What's the ideal planted tank height? How long is your arm?  I'd go with the 21" deep tank, personally. But I always think bigger is better. Look at it this way, you'll have an extra 8 gallons of water in there to keep things a bit more stable.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Something else you might take into consideration is your height/arm length. I've ruled out a 120H (26" tall) for me just because I'm short (5'4") and have difficulty as it is reaching the bottom of my 55 (20" tall.) There's only so much you can do with long tweezers . . . .

If you're fairly tall, then the extra depth is nice for taller plants, although I find myself chopping everything off anyway.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am seriously considering Glasscages.com's 115gal glass tank for an upgrade when I do it. I like the 48" x 18" footprint and I'm 6' 3-4" with long arms so I think I can wing the 31" of Height. The general rule is: Don't go over 24", but at my height--I think I could handle it and a 31" high Planted tank would look Fantastic!!! roud:


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

you really need to go by your arm length minus an inch or two. That way you can reach the back corners of the tank without too much trouble. The perfect tank for me is about 20" high (minus 3" for substrate). Even then, I gotta r-e-a-c-h to touch the substrate in the back corners. I've got long tools but there's always something that a pain to do that the tools just aren't good for.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

tom855 said:


> I know there are several threads about ideal tank dimensions, etc, but was curious if anybody had any input about the ideal depth for a planted tank?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between an 18" deep tank (50AGA) and a 21" deep tank (58 Oceanic). I realize that by the time you take up 3-4" in substrate that leaves only 15" of height for the various types of plants (ground cover to stems) in the 50G. On the other hand the 58G, with 18" of plantable height gives a bit more height, but then one needs to figure out what to grow out that other 3". That's the height I've had for the past two years and am pretty comfortable with it. Quite frankly I'm afraid I'll miss that other 3" of height. Any comments on the 18" tank height?
> 
> Thanks!


Go with the 21". You'll probably regret it later if you get the 18"....DC


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

I always check out my tanks first by seeing if I can touch the bottom of the tank while my feet are flat on the ground.

I remedied a 45H being too tall for me by building the stand myself and making it short, hehe.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Naja002 said:


> I am seriously considering Glasscages.com's 115gal glass tank for an upgrade when I do it. I like the 48" x 18" footprint and I'm 6' 3-4" with long arms so I think I can wing the 31" of Height. The general rule is: Don't go over 24", but at my height--I think I could handle it and a 31" high Planted tank would look Fantastic!!! roud:



30 inch tanks...Don't forget the snorkel mask. I'm with you though, they look fantastic!! 

Personally, I think the compromise of 24" is the perfect height as long as you are over 5' 10" tall or have pretty long arms. You have enought depth to let some tall plants get some leg and look elegant.After all, you're not on the substrate depth near as often as at the upper reaches. You don't have to pull out the sizzors quite as often too. But I suppose how fast and tall a plant grows really is determined mostly by the light's brightness.

That said, a 21 inch tank will grow light loving ground covers a little easier. I think 18 inch tanks are way, way too short for a planted tank. I had a 50 gallon I was using as a change water tank and decided to get a plastic barrel as it was too heavy to run outside and hose off. I was seriously thinking of planting it. Its a nice footprint, but was just too short. So I gave up the extra $80 bucks and traded it in for a new AGA 65 from my LFS, who deals with me because I give him so many plants. I previously bought the 50G from him too. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## tom855 (Jan 31, 2006)

I really appreciate all the great advice. The last thing I need to do is to find ANOTHER excuse to buy a new tank because I bought one that is too shallow. Sounds like those extra couple of inches of depth are well worth it.

Thanks again!

Tom


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

Don't forget to factor in width. I guess pretty much everything that has been mentioned so far on this thread has been 18" wide. But if you go 24" wide, that will make a difference. I had debated for a time between a 120 and a 150. Same base (48 x 24), but 150 is 6" taller. At first I thought that would be great since I like empty space above the plants. But the cost was too high so I went with 120. I'm glad I did. Being 6' 2", I can just barely reach the bottom at the back of the tank. Whereas with my 45 tank (24 high and 18 wide), I could reach it no problem. 

But I have to say, being as tall as I am, and liking big plants like swords, I would never again go with anything less than 24 high.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Canoe2Can said:


> Don't forget to factor in width. I guess pretty much everything that has been mentioned so far on this thread has been 18" wide. But if you go 24" wide, that will make a difference. ...
> 
> But I have to say, being as tall as I am, and liking big plants like swords, I would never again go with anything less than 24 high.


Boy, aint that the truth. I really really wish I had gone with a 120 gallon instead of my 90 gallon. The main reason I didn't is my water is so soft I have to condition it (run a pump to off gas CO2 and add MG/Cal) and 45- 60 gallons seemed a bit more than I wanted to consider prepping. Its hard to find a container that big. But still, in hindsight, I think many will agree, bigger is better in a planted tank. That depth is perfect for aquascaping!! Someday I will try to sell my 90G and buy a 120 gallon to replace it.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm more concerned with light penetration hitting my foreground plants. 21" is as deep as I would ever buy, since I'm not too keen on MH fixtures.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I have good foreground plant growth in 24 inch deep tanks using PC lights. MH is not a necessity on tanks this deep.

The main thing I wanted to know when I was looking at getting my 65 gallon tank was "could I reach the bottom in the back of the tank." I came close enough that I bought it. I would not be able to reach the back bottom of a 120, but I would figure something out if I had one. :wink:

The actual restriction I put on tank size for myself is, "can I pick up this tank and move it by myself?"


----------

